# Kids have hit the ground!!!



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

It's been a busy week for me! 9 does have kidded and I have 17 kids. This morning was hectic 3 does kidding at the same time! But everyone seems to be doing well, I've got 3 left to go till march. So far 10 boys and 7 girls. I'll get pictures up when I have time to breathe!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

wooohooo! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## CountryBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow you've been busy! Congratulations on the kids!


----------



## barefootfarmer (Dec 28, 2014)

I just love hearing about all of you that have so many does kidding! I know it's a lot of work, but wow! I dream about a barn full of does and kids running around...Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a lot of kiddo's congrats. :-o

I know you need your rest.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Here are all 17 kids


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

they are so adorable..Congrats. You will be busy, busy!!hlala::boy:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, big congrats.  love seeing all these kids. 

The kid in the first pic with black around the stomach, that's such a cool marking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, I love that little guys markings too. Everyone seems to be doing good. The only one that I am worried about is one of the black triplets he seems a little weak. I've got three more does bred to a black headed buck; and two have tightened up already!! I'm hoping for a solid black doe kid, my does have solid red genetics and the bucks dad is solid black. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, they are so cute! Goat babies are just way tooo adorable! Gotta love em!  Congrats!


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Last night at 12 these two little guys were born! And look a solid black doe!!!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW...Great looking kid crop. I love the black doe. What cuties.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I'd say you are definitely busy! How in the world do you keep up with them all! I am stressing about having 5 due within a week, starting a week from Friday! 
I love how the mom's with red on their heads have the black headed kids, and the black headed doe had a red headed kid! 
I hope you are able to get a solid black, I love solid blacks, I would love to add one to our little herd! We'd never get one from our does though. We have a few that can throw color & they are bred to a mahogany paint buck who has red on dam side/black on sire side, so we're praying we get some color and not all traditionals this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.

The weak one, I would maybe give a small Bo-se shot.

Nutradrench is a good source to boost them as well, make sure the kid nurses and is getting enough.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone, the little buck is doing good. But I've got another one that is not doing good at all I think I'm gonna loose her. On a good note I'm done!! The last two kidded today one had triplets. A solid buck black headed buck and a traditional doe. The other one a huge black headed buck and a big black doe with a white belly stripe.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow I'd say you are definitely busy! How in the world do you keep up with them all! I am stressing about having 5 due within a week, starting a week from Friday!
> I love how the mom's with red on their heads have the black headed kids, and the black headed doe had a red headed kid!
> I hope you are able to get a solid black, I love solid blacks, I would love to add one to our little herd! We'd never get one from our does though. We have a few that can throw color & they are bred to a mahogany paint buck who has red on dam side/black on sire side, so we're praying we get some color and not all traditionals this year.


Well I got a solid black buck and doe and an almost solid black doe. The black headed doe was bred to a red headed and the red does to a black headed. I hope you get some color. I was excited to get some color this year and it came from my black headed buck.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> So cute.
> 
> The weak one, I would maybe give a small Bo-se shot.
> 
> Nutradrench is a good source to boost them as well, make sure the kid nurses and is getting enough.


How much Bose would you give?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the kid is super small 1/4 cc. If a bit bigger 1/2cc, one time, SQ.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> If the kid is super small 1/4 cc. If a bit bigger 1/2cc, one time, SQ.


Thanks so what are all the purposes to Bose I know week legs and whit muscle. Thanks I'm curious.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats on all the new kids. Bunch of cuties.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blackheadedboers said:


> Thanks so what are all the purposes to Bose I know week legs and whit muscle. Thanks I'm curious.


Usually weak kids born have Selenium deficiency, in which BO-SE helps the kid get strong again. 
Momma's can be deficient as well, showing signs of holding afterbirth too long, so giving a BO- SE shot helps so she can drop it.

Toxicity can happen if given too much so, it is best to under dose a bit than to overdose.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Very nice job. I hope my kidding season goes as well as yours.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks toth! And thanks everyone. I did end up loosing two kids they weren't doing to well. But it's alright, almost always you loose some kids so I figured.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, I didn't see the pic of the black doe somehow! How funny. She sure is adorable, and look at those last babies! Love the coloring on all of your kids! They are all unique to each other!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy poops ! Thats a ton of babies ! Well done , thats wonderful everyone is doing great ! Over load of cuteness in those pictures 
Love the horns on the momma in the first picture , very impressive !
The fourth pic , those babies are adorable , love them 
Get some rest , you sure deserve a nice nap :-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Blackheadedboers said:


> Thanks toth! And thanks everyone. I did end up loosing two kids they weren't doing to well. But it's alright, almost always you loose some kids so I figured.


Your welcome 

I am sorry for your losses. Yes, we do lose some unfortunately.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone they have really started to thicken up a lot. It kinda blows my mind how thick they already are!!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

So cute


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats!! They are all so cute!!! Glad everyone was healthy and doing well!! Kidding season is stressful and tiring but soooo much fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Boy, I'm sure you are no where near me but how I would love to have a black headed buck and doe.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I know I love the black headed boers. And this year we had 7 black bucks and 3 black does. I'm in Colorado


----------

